# IUC on imports



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

WOO HOO!!!!!
https://www.publico.pt/…/parlamento-aprovou-correccao-impos…
The Single Currency Tax (IUC) calculation rules will change to vehicles registered in the EU prior to 2007 and imported into Portugal after July 2007. The Government has proposed correcting the rules after Brussels has challenged them, and in the latter voting day in Parliament, MPs have approved a tax amendment that will lower the value of the IUC to car owners in that situation. PSD and CDS abstained in the overall final vote, the remaining seats voted in favor.
The amendment should only take effect from 2020, as PUBLIC had already reported . And it is a correction of a fiscal distortion that the Portuguese State was promoting in the face of European rules. That was even recognized by the Court of Justice of the European Union , which intervened in the case of a taxpayer from Coimbra who challenged the tax which the State wanted to charge him.
Owning a 1966 car, imported in 2013, it should be exempt from IUC (like all vehicles prior to 1981). However, the treasury ignored the first registration and wanted to subject it to an IUC of 131.40 euros, as if it were a car of 2013. The taxpayer contested and won, taking the state to court. The Government would respond with this proposed legislative amendment, which changes the rules for all taxpayers with a similar situation.
For the last 12 years, when this IUC code came into force, the Portuguese State charges more on cars imported after July 2007. The vehicle is taxed based on the year of the first Portuguese registration (as if it were new, a higher value), ignoring the first foreign enrollment.


----------

